# ROLL CALL for Shark Tourney and Campout!!



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's the link to the Shark tourney and campout at Mcree this weekend if you missed it. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f27/7th-semi-annual-unofficial-shark-tourney-mcree-camp-out-june-17th-19th-87981/

Who's in for the tourney and who's in for the campout???

Seas are looking good so far, hopefully weather will hold. Can't wait!


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

wish I could make it, I'll wave from the tower as boats go in and out the pass


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Wheres everybody at?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm coming over late Friday afternoon/evening. Camping Friday but have to leave Sat afternoon. Couldn't get a yak team together so if any of you guys fishing from shore want to throw in together let me know. If you have an opening on a boat I'll do that too.

Where's the closest place I can launch a yak from near there and pedal over.... it's a long pedal from chicken bone.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

yo :thumbup:
just camping


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Need2Fish can you just drive down Pickens road and launch there and leave your car at pickens over night? Or one of the marinas in Perdido would be easy


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

seas 1 to 2, but they won't back off that rain forecast of scattered showers. 

We will see what transpires by tomorrow evening.

Also, without at least 5 teams, it's not worth having a tournament. If we don't get enough response byt tomorrow evening with a for sure committed 5 teams, we'll call it. But we will still be out there. We are in MBT's snapper shootout saturday also $10 entry fee and can spear or rod n reel. So we'll be hangin around fort Mcree and probably swtill on the boat unless it is miserable weather regardless.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

After meeting a bunch of people tonight at Gilligans, and the 50% chance of thunderstorms all 3 days, decided to call it, and moving it to September. Hopefully you can make that one or at least come out to say hi sat evening!

Keep an eye out for a new date, in cooler weather!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think that is a smart move. Didn't we always hold it in Sept or Oct. anyway?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha ha ha you were talking about the Fat Jax, huh???? come on, admit it, (chicken noise, chicken noise)


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

Better for me too!
Boat and trailer might be far better than!

Brent


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool! Maybe the new "Lite Catch" can make it!!


----------



## LoupGarou (Dec 29, 2007)

As long as it's not the first weekend in September Count Shattering Dreams Team in. Geaux Tigers!!!!!! I'll be in Dallas for the game


----------

